# taurus pt840 vs baretta 40 cal px4 model f



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying a taurus pt840 however, after checking out the baretta px4 model f, it appears as though I can get the features I like about the pt840 in the px4. it would be a small step up in price but, a giant leap up in quality and reliability. I would like some feed back/ opinions on this comparison. For slaps and tickles, lets throw the CZ 40B into the mix.


----------

